# Starting trouble witrh 1991 Nissan Maxima



## cuttlefish310 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a 1991 Maxima TI, auto, air etc. It has a low 135,000 k's on it, inh immaculate condition, has been serviced as scheduled but has now developed a major starting problem. 50% of the time it will start prefectly, the reminder it will turn over and refuse to start.

Some of the symptoms are as follows:

a) The problem occurs irrespective of a hot/cold motor and/or time between starts. Parts replaced are:

b) New battery
c) Replacement dizzy complete 
d) New Dizzy cap
e) New leads/spark plugs
f) New crank shaft optical sensor on bottom of Dizzy
g) New ignition module

Parts checked:

a) Battery output
b) Starter motor operation 
c) Computer ignition module under dashboard
d) All wiring/connections and componants from the battery to the starter switch

Some of the problem symptoms are:

1. During the "no start" situation, there is NO spark coming out of the coil wire to the dizzy cap! This just has to mean something!!

2. If a plug lead is disconnected, the motor will (usually) fire up instantly. Any plug lead will do this, unfortunately it doesn't always work! I have pulled two plug leads when one doesn't work, and away it goes quite happily. But..... not always assured.

3. A bash on the dizzy cap will occasionally result in start up.

Everything points to the dizzy but it has been replaced, stripped by an auto electrician, also by a very smart young guy in a local repair business and Nissan themselves. As above, some dizzy componants have been replaced and the timing etc. have all been checked.

We have now run out of ideas!!

Some "wife" observations that have been ignored (her car) may be a pointer to a problem ........?

1. The brightness of the air conditioning panel fades out to nothing after a few minutes running - not a big deal but after the optical sensor was installed, this came back to normal operation?

2. When the ignition key is left IN and the drivers door closed from outside, the warning alarm that the keys have been left in the lock sounds.

3. The vehicle is fitted with a Cobra security alarm that prevents theft. However, it's mode of operation is to cut ALL electrical power to the34 vehicle i.e. the motor won't even spin. But has a small componant of this failed? I have turned it OFF and the problem still persists but still a little suspect on this one! 

So, is there something in the ignition switch that could be causing this problem?

Personally, I reckon there is a make 'n break of a wire going on somewhere that is causing this intermittant problem. I am going to re-re-re check all the wiring from the battery to the ignition switch tomorrow and see if an amatuers eyes can find something.

Any help REALLY appreciated!


----------

